# I took lempsip - have I messed up big time?



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

I had 2 embryos transferred yesterday, but have a terrible cold. yesterday afternoon I was struggling and took a single beechams cold and flu capsule and then a lemsip max capsule before bed. i can't believe I did this, not sure whether I'm exhausted or messed up but today woke up and instantly regretted this and then looked up the contraindications and now feel like I've completely blown it. would 2 capsules 6 hours apart have had a significant impact? i have otherwise not had any caffeine but I'm scared about the other ingredients.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't stress yourself out about this   Highly unlikely to affect your treatment one way or another, but it is recommended to avoid caffeine and ephedrine type medicines when ttc or pregnant. Just stick to plain paracetamol and keep drinking plenty of fluids, steam inhalation can help to clear nasal passages too.


Lots of      For the rest of your 2ww


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks mazv. Guess its the 2ww paranoia kicking in! Feeling relieved.


----------

